# When do the Summer sales start ?



## gdf (20 Jun 2006)

Looking to buy an LCD TV and DVD Recorder - when do the summer sales start in the major stores eg. DID, Currys, Harvey Norman etc.  ?


----------



## gauloise (21 Jun 2006)

Arnott's summer sale starts Thursday and they have an electrical depratment as far as I remember.


----------



## tallpaul (21 Jun 2006)

gdf said:
			
		

> Looking to buy an LCD TV and DVD Recorder - when do the summer sales start in the major stores eg. DID, Currys, Harvey Norman etc. ?


 
The likes of Curry's, DID, Powercity and Harvey Norman seem to have a permanent sale and don't take any more money off for a 'sale event' like other shops.


----------



## roxy (21 Jun 2006)

tallpaul said:
			
		

> The likes of Curry's, DID, Powercity and Harvey Norman seem to have a permanent sale and don't take any more money off for a 'sale event' like other shops.


 
Yes this seems right, bargain with them in each shop, tell them so and so in the other shop said they'll do it for 200 euro less etc, they  all seem to say they'll price match anyone else so let them! Worked for me! I saved nearly 400euro on 40" LCD and Home Cinema System so bargaining with them does work!


----------

